# I'll launch a new online game soon.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Y'all can come play. It'll be more fun than @NauticalWheeler NFL. Hopefully y'all will get addicted to it. I'll register domain for $12ish and host it pretty much free.

Let's do it boys. See my update in this post when I am finished with it. It'll surprise you for sure hahaha 😂

I'll add feature to track your score too. So we can all know scores and who is leading.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Y'all can come play. It'll be more fun than @NauticalWheeler NFL. Hopefully y'all will get addicted to it. I'll register domain for $12ish and host it pretty much free.
> 
> Let's do it boys. See my update in this post when I am finished with it. It'll surprise you for sure hahaha 😂
> 
> I'll add feature to track your score too. So we can all know scores and who is leading.


Please tell me it's an virtual version of 
hide and shuffle


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Y'all can come play. It'll be more fun than @NauticalWheeler NFL. Hopefully y'all will get addicted to it. I'll register domain for $12ish and host it pretty much free.
> 
> Let's do it boys. See my update in this post when I am finished with it. It'll surprise you for sure hahaha 😂
> 
> I'll add feature to track your score too. So we can all know scores and who is leading.


youre into and capable of game design/app development and you choose to rideshare ? ?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Let's do it boys.


🙄


----------



## Uberdev (Nov 23, 2021)

Interesting to test it. I am fan of playing different kinds of games. I decided to follow blockchain gaming for searching new simulators for myself. Hackers will find it nearly impossible to break into data across the server because of blockchain's strength of decentralization and highly effective data encryption measures.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Y'all can come play. It'll be more fun than @NauticalWheeler NFL. Hopefully y'all will get addicted to it. I'll register domain for $12ish and host it pretty much free.
> 
> Let's do it boys. See my update in this post when I am finished with it. It'll surprise you for sure hahaha 😂
> 
> I'll add feature to track your score too. So we can all know scores and who is leading.


Ozzy you can't even finish your fantasy league line up for the week. how you going to develop a game..

Play fantasy League next season.if you can make it all the way through. then you can do your stupid little game...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Ozzy you can't even finish your fantasy league line up for the week. how you going to develop a game..
> 
> Play fantasy League next season.if you can make it all the way through. then you can do your stupid little game...


I just did a trade last night with ridesharemn


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Nizeee...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Y'all can come play. It'll be more fun than @NauticalWheeler NFL. Hopefully y'all will get addicted to it. I'll register domain for $12ish and host it pretty much free.
> 
> Let's do it boys. See my update in this post when I am finished with it. It'll surprise you for sure hahaha 😂
> 
> I'll add feature to track your score too. So we can all know scores and who is leading.


Is it traveling to far-off lands and paying for poon, then seeing how fast you can rejuvenate from the various venereal diseases you've acquired?

I can see it now....

Ozzy's Vacationland:

Do odd jobs to accumulate the cash to pay the hookers.

Hit reset when you get to the room, undress and your chick has a dick.

Down, down, up to burn the warts off your pecker.

Up, down, up, down, right button to cure the clap.

Up, up, down, down to cure the HIV.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Is it traveling to far-off lands and paying for poon, then seeing how fast you can rejuvenate from the various venereal diseases you've acquired?
> 
> I can see it now....
> 
> ...


uberants.com


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@ozzyoz7 where is your game... I can't find it...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> @ozzyoz7 where is your game... I can't find it...


Uberants.com


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> @ozzyoz7 where is your game... I can't find it...


It works best on PC and keyboard instead of mobile touch. I host it for free using free hosting so I don't plan to make any money from it or anything.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Uberants.com


T.y!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> @ozzyoz7 where is your game... I can't find it...


He has no game. That's why he pays for poon 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Uberants.com


It's not working... Can you stop dying of covid and fix it...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@ozzyoz7 NVM it's working...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I got 2

And carpal tunnel


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It works best on PC and keyboard instead of mobile touch. I host it for free using free hosting so I don't plan to make any money from it or anything.


I'll try on laptop later


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@ozzyoz7 you next fix your game... The ant nosedives 2 fast and the holes are not big enough...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> I got 2
> 
> And carpal tunnel



It's kind of fun...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> the holes are not big enough


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@ozzyoz7 I think we need to have an uberants.com contest. I will figure out the details...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> @ozzyoz7 I think we need to have an uberants.com contest. I will figure out the details...


I'd have to perfect it more. I think it ain't that perfect. I'd need to polish it. But sure let's do contest for highest scoring ant.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I'd have to perfect it more. I think it ain't that perfect. I'd need to polish it. But sure let's do contest for highest scoring ant.


The holes could be Bigger. We can start the contest in a week or two.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> The holes could be Bigger. We can start the contest in a week or two.


What holes? The area between the pipes? But i made it challenging for a reason, any wider and game may become easier. But sure I can make it wider if you really believe and insist.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> The holes could be Bigger. We can start the contest in a week or two.


I'll redo it and perfect it using Ludei and Phonegap so it'll become more high def polished and 3D game like. I do it for fun and out of boredom.








Phonegap & Ludei - Build HTML5 CSS & JS Apps


Learn the basic Phonegap/Cordova API's and get an insight into Ludei's CocoonJS canvas+ view for accelerated graphics!




www.udemy.com


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> What holes? The area between the pipes? But i made it challenging for a reason, any wider and game may become easier. But sure I can make it wider if you really believe and insist.


The holes in the pipes have to be bigger bcuz the ant nosedives to fast....

You can't make it to challenging these are Uber drivers we are dealing with...


----------

